# ما هى الصلاة؟...وكيف تصل الى الله؟....



## fns (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بقلم‏:‏ قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 
يظن البعض أنه يصلي‏,‏ بينما صلاته لم تكن صلاة‏,‏ ولم تصعد إلي الله‏!‏ فما هي الصلاة إذن؟ وكيف تكون؟ 
‏ الصلاة هي جسر يوصل بين الإنسان والله‏.‏ إنها ليست مجرد كلام‏,‏ إنما هي صلة‏...‏ هي صلة بالله قلبا وفكرا‏...‏ إنها إحساسك بالوجود في الحضرة الإلهية‏,‏ أي بأنك أمام الله واقفا أو راكعا أو ساجدا‏.‏ وبغير هذا الإحساس لا تكون الصلاة صلاة‏.‏ وبالإحساس بالوجود في الحضرة الإلهية ينسي الإنسان كل شيء‏,‏ أو لا يهتم بشيء‏.‏ ولا يبقي في ذهنه سوي الله وحده‏.‏ ويتضاءل كل شيء امامه‏,‏ ويصبح الله هو الكل في الكل وليس سواه‏...‏ 
‏ الصلاة هي عمل القلب‏,‏ سواء عبر عنها اللسان أو لم يعبر‏.‏ إنها رفع القلب إلي الله‏,‏ وتمتع القلب بالله‏.‏ والقلب يتحدث مع الله بالشعور والعاطفة‏,‏ أكثر مما يتحدث اللسان بالكلام‏.‏ 
وربما يرتفع القلب إلي الله بدون كلام‏.‏ لذلك فإن حنين القلب إلي الله هو صلاة‏.‏ ومشاعر الحب نحو الله هي الصلاة‏.‏ والصلاة كما قلنا هي الصلة بين الله والإنسان‏.‏ وإن لم توجد هذه الصلة القلبية فلن ينفع الكلام شيئا‏.‏ إذن هي مشاعر فيها الإيمان‏,‏ وفيها الخشوع‏,‏ وفيها الحب‏.‏ 
إن أحببت الله تصل‏.‏ وإن صليت تزدد حبا لله‏.‏ فالصلاة إذن هي عاطفة حب نحو الله نعبر عنها أحيانا بالكلام‏...‏ نري هذا الحب وهذه العاطفة بكل وضوح في مزامير داود إذ يقول‏:'‏ ياالله أنت إلهي‏,‏ إليك أبكر‏.‏ عطشت نفسي اليك‏'.'‏ كما يشتاق الأيل إلي جداول المياه‏,‏ هكذا تشتاق إليك نفسي ياالله‏.‏ عطشت نفسي الي الله‏,‏ إلي الإله الحي‏.‏ متي أجئ وأتراءي قدام الله‏'...‏ إنه شوق الي الله وعطش اليه‏,‏ كما تشتاق الأرض العطشانة إلي الماء‏.‏ كثيرون يصلون‏,‏ ولا تصعد صلواتهم إلي الله‏,‏ لأنها ليست صادرة من قلب‏...‏ هي مجرد كلام‏!!‏ هؤلاء رفض الله صلواتهم‏.‏ كما قال في العهد القديم عن اليهود‏:'‏ هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه‏,‏ أما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا‏'...‏إذن حينما تصلي أيها القارئ العزيز‏,‏ تحدث مع الله بعاطفة‏.‏ فالصلاة هي اشتياق المخلوق إلي خالقه‏,‏ أو اشتياق المحدود إلي غير المحدود‏,‏ أو اشتياق الروح إلي مصدرها وإلي ما يشبعها‏.‏ 
والصلاة المقبولة هي التي تصدر من قلب نقي‏.‏ لذلك قال الله لليهود في العهد القديم‏:'‏ حين تبسطون أيديكم‏,‏ أستر وجهي عنكم‏.‏ وإن أكثرتم الصلاة‏,‏ لاأسمع‏.‏ أيديكم ملآنة دما‏'.‏ 
‏ إذن ماذا يفعل الخاطئ المثقل بآثامه؟ إنه يصلي ليساعده الله علي التوبة‏.‏ ويتوب لكي يقبل الله صلاته‏...‏ يصلي ويقول‏:'‏توبني يارب فأتوب‏'.‏ فالصلاة هي باب المعونة الذي يدخل منه الخاطيء إلي التوبة‏...‏ إذن لا تنتظر حتي تتوب ثم تصلي‏!!‏ إنما صل طالبا التوبة في صلاتك لكي يمنحك الله إياها‏..‏ ذلك لأنه بمداومة الصلاة يطهر الله قلبك إن كنت تطلب ذلك بانسحاق أمام الله‏.‏ 
‏ الصلاة هي تدشين للشفتين وللفكر‏,‏ وهي تقديس للنفس‏.‏ وأحيانا هي صلح مع الله‏...‏ فالإنسان الخاطيء الذي يعصي الله ويكسر وصاياه‏,‏ يشعر أنه توجد خصومة بينه وبين الله‏.‏ فلا يجد دالة للحديث مع الله‏.‏ فإن بدأ يصلي‏,‏ فمعني هذا أنه يريد أن يرجع إلي الله ويصطلح معه‏...‏ وبالصلاة يستحيي أن يخطيء بعد ذلك‏,‏ ويحب أن يحتفظ بفكره نقيا‏.‏ فهو إذن يصل إلي استيحاء الفكر‏.‏ وهذه ظاهرة روحية سليمة‏.‏ وكلما داوم علي الصلاة‏,‏ يدخل فكره وقلبه في جو روحي‏.‏ 
الصلاة هي رعب للشياطين‏,‏ وهي أقوي سلاح ضدهم‏.‏ الشيطان يخشي أن يفلت من يده هذا الإنسان المصلي‏.‏ ويخشي أن ينال المصلي قوة يحاربه بها‏.‏ كما أنه يحسده علي علاقته هذه مع الله‏,‏ العلاقة التي حرم هو منها‏...‏ لذلك فالشيطان يحارب الصلاة بكل الطرق‏.‏ 
يحاول أن يمنعها بأن يوحي للإنسان بمشاغل كثيرة مهمة جدا تنتظره‏,‏ وأنه ليس لديه وقت الآن للصلاة‏!‏ أو يشعره بالتعب أو بثقل الجسد‏.‏ وإن أصر علي الصلاة‏,‏ يحاول الشيطان أن يشتت فكره ليسرح في أمور عديدة‏...‏ أما أنت يا رجل الله‏,‏ فاصمد في صلاتك مهما كانت حروب إبليس‏.‏ وركز فيها فكرك وكل مشاعرك‏.‏ واعرف أن محاولته منعك من الصلاة إنما تحمل اعترافا ضمنيا منه بقوة الصلاة كسلاح ضده‏,‏ وثق بأنك في تمسكك بالصلاة‏,‏ فإن نعمة الله سوف تكون معك ولا تتخلي عنك‏.‏ 
‏ وفي صلاتك‏,‏ افتح أعماق نفسك لكي تمتليء من متعة الوجود في حضرة الله‏...‏ اطلب الله نفسه وليس مجرد خيراته ونعمه‏...‏ تأكد أن نفسك التي تشعر بنقصها‏,‏ ستظل في فراغ إلي أن تكملها محبة الله‏...‏ إنها تحتاج إلي حب أقوي من كل شهوات العالم‏.‏ وهي عطشانه‏,‏ وماء العالم لا يستطيع أن يرويها‏.‏ وكما قال القديس أو غسطينوس في اعترافاته مخاطبا الله‏:'‏ ستظل نفسي حيري إلي أن تجد راحتها فيك‏'.‏ 
‏ قل له يارب‏:'‏ لست أجد سواك كائنا يرفق بي ويحتويني‏...‏ أنت الذي أطمئن إليه‏,‏ فأفتح له قلبي‏,‏ وأحكي له كل أسراري‏,‏ وأشرح له ضعفاتي فلا يحتقرها بل يشفق عليها‏.‏ وأسكب أمامه دموعي‏,‏ وأبثه أشواقي‏.‏ أشعر معه أنني لست وحدي‏,‏ وإنما معي قوة تسندني‏..‏ بدونك يارب أشعر أنني في فراغ‏,‏ ولا أري لي وجودا حقيقيا‏...‏ ومعك أشتاق إلي ما هو أسمي من المادة والعالم وكل ما فيه‏...'.‏ هذه هي صلاة الحب وهي أعلي من مستوي الطلب‏.‏ فالقلب المحب لله قد يصلي ولا يطلب شيئا‏.‏ وكما قال أحد الآباء‏:'‏ لا تبدأ صلاتك بالطلب‏,‏ لئلا يظن أنه لولا الطلب لما كنت تصلي‏'.‏ 
‏ والصلاة قد تكون شكرا لله علي ما أعطاه لك من قبل‏.‏ شكرا علي عنايته بك ورعايته لك‏,‏ وعلي ستره ومعونته وكل إحساناته‏,‏ لك ولكل أصحابك وأحبائك‏.‏ وقد تكون الصلاة تسبيحا‏...‏ وقد تكون مجرد تأمل في صفات الله الجميلة‏...‏ 
وبعد‏,‏ ألا تري أن موضوع الصلاة لم يكمل‏.‏ فإلي اللقاء في المقال المقبل إن أحب الرب وعشنا‏.‏ 
نقلا عن جريدة الاهرام

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

رااااااائع يا كيرو 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## totty (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد

كلماااااااااااات جميله جدااا تدخل القلب

ميرسى وفى انتظار البقيه*​


----------



## fns (3 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااائع يا كيرو
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



الاروع مرورك كوكو
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (3 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
> 
> كلماااااااااااات جميله جدااا تدخل القلب
> 
> ميرسى وفى انتظار البقيه*​



الاروع مشاركتك اختى
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> بقلم‏:‏ قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
> يظن البعض أنه يصلي‏,‏ بينما صلاته لم تكن صلاة‏,‏ ولم تصعد إلي الله‏!‏ فما هي الصلاة إذن؟ وكيف تكون؟
> ‏ الصلاة هي جسر يوصل بين الإنسان والله‏.‏ إنها ليست مجرد كلام‏,‏ إنما هي صلة‏...‏ هي صلة بالله قلبا وفكرا‏...‏ إنها إحساسك بالوجود في الحضرة الإلهية‏,‏ أي بأنك أمام الله واقفا أو راكعا أو ساجدا‏.‏ وبغير هذا الإحساس لا تكون الصلاة صلاة‏.‏ وبالإحساس بالوجود في الحضرة الإلهية ينسي الإنسان كل شيء‏,‏ أو لا يهتم بشيء‏.‏ ولا يبقي في ذهنه سوي الله وحده‏.‏ ويتضاءل كل شيء امامه‏,‏ ويصبح الله هو الكل في الكل وليس سواه‏...‏
> ‏ الصلاة هي عمل القلب‏,‏ سواء عبر عنها اللسان أو لم يعبر‏.‏ إنها رفع القلب إلي الله‏,‏ وتمتع القلب بالله‏.‏ والقلب يتحدث مع الله بالشعور والعاطفة‏,‏ أكثر مما يتحدث اللسان بالكلام‏.‏
> ...



مو*ضوع جميل الرب يبارككم ويبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*لما يكون الموضع بقلم
قاسة البابا ماذا نقول
مشكور fns
على نقلك للموضوع
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## fns (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للنهيسى
شكرا يا فراشة
شكرا كليم
على مروركم 
ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع ومتميز 

شكرااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fns (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا الك كاندى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو جدا 
موضوعك
ربنا يقويك
ويباركك


----------



## fns (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الاحلى مرورك اختى
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## صوت الرب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع جدا ...
الرب يباركك


----------



## fns (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى صوت الرب على مرورك
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------

